# Arcadia ADCH bulb holder help please!



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

Does anyone know the maximum bulb wattage this thing can take? On the box it only mentions compact bulbs but it uses an E27 screw-fit ceramic socket... surely it should be fine for use with higher wattage regular spot lamps/bulbs etc.?

Does anyone here use one with a regular bulb and not one of those compact bulbs? 

Cheers : victory:


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

Bump :smile: 

Can anyone let me know if it's safe to use a 100W Sun Glo in this thing? It only mentions compact bulbs on the packaging but it uses a regular ceramic screw fitting.

Cheers


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

I have 2 of these, and I have 100w reflector spots in both so it should be fine. Although, you could probably use a regular reflector spot bulb instead of the sun glo, save yourself some pennies


----------



## tang soo do (May 8, 2010)

Hi look on the sticker on the lamp holder itself, it should say on there. Or printed on the ceramic.

As Dawn says just use a normal 100w reflector lamp,i think i paid £2 for mine


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

I actually couldn't find a rating on either of mine. Nowhere does it say what wattage it can take! Maybe it was on the box somewhere, but my box is long in the bin and my other one was bought from someone on here.

I just stuck a 100w in it (on the assumption that surely a reptile-specific light holder could take at least _that_!) and waited to see if it blew :lol2:


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies : victory:

In the meantime i found an online shop that thinks they are suitable for use with various bulbs upto 160W and even 250W ceramics! I have no idea where they got their info from as it mentions nothing on the box or the bulb holder... Nice one Arcadia :roll:

Anyway here's the site with a list of bulbs that can supposedly be used:

water features :: vivariums and aquariums :: pond filters and pumps - Arcadia ADCH Reptile Ceramic lamp Holder and Bracket Value Aquatics

I could use a regular spot but i prefer the nice natural looking light the Sun Glo's produce... it blends in well with the UVB tubes "not so natural" looking light :2thumb:


----------

